# Arrival dates of fish shown on tanks



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't know why more shops don't show the dates fish arrived but I find if very helpful in making a decision on purchasing new fish. 

If I am interested in buying a new fish I most always ask how long have you had the fish. This gives me some idea on there health and acclimation.

I know there are always new fish being introduced but if a fish has been in the store for a few weeks or more, would you not feel a little more confident they would be ok when you get them home?

The only store I know of that does this is Aquarium by Design in Waterloo and most of my fish are from there. I must say I am impressed by this policy. 

Even if a employee tells you how long they have had the fish I am a little skeptical on the info they provide as they may not remember with the amount of fish turnover etc.. 

What do you all think? Would it help you in your decision in purchasing a fish if you new how long the store as had them?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

It depends on LFS to LFS but most want them out ASAP. As for BA I know normally they will put up "not for sale" sign upon arrival of the fish, at least for 3days, longer if the fish are not doing good before its up for sale.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it would help us with fish purchases. It might help the stores with colllusion though and I don't know if that's a good thing - for instance the GTA gas prices.com is being used by retailers to synchronize retail gas prices.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know how it is outside the GTA but I'm a saltwater guy and when there is an announcement of a LFS getting shipments of new livestock in most people on these forums and other forums race down to the LFS to get their fish and what not. So for the guy that shows up the next day or a few days later...you're out of luck! 

With that in mind, the LFS doesn't really care when they got them in since they know if they don't sell the first few days they might not sell or they might have to discount them.

I know for a fact that there are a few stores out there that don't even feed their fish...this tells you how fast the turn around is.

but again, this is in Toronto so I could see how a smaller store in london or the K/W might be different.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

That is sad if you think about it. So they ship in the fish mark it up huge and sell it as fast as they can.

If I was spending big bucks on a fish I would want to ensure it isn't sick and most importantly I'd want to see it eating before buying.

Caveat emptor I guess! We the consumers dictate the supply and demand and only have ourselves to blame.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

quote
We the consumers dictate the supply and demand and only have ourselves to blame.
unquote

This is true, take a look at the recent posting as to R2O shipment just arrived, everyone want to rush to pick up. Even if the store want to delay a sale, people are not giving them chance to do so. So we cannot blame the store since they too want a quick turn around with their resources.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

thank goodness for the storm. now they will have a day to settle in. LMAO. 
R2O is lucky they got the fish before the storm. can't imagine anything being scheduled for arrival today making it out alive from the airport.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Whenever I see fish being put in a tank, the tank already has some fish in it. I don't see how this policy would work in practice.

Lee


----------

